

Ask HN: How Fast Is Swift Compared To Other Languages? - tronium

I was wondering if there&#x27;s a current way to tell (or if it&#x27;s already been figured) how fast Swift is, to say, C. C is the primary language I&#x27;m interested in comparing it to, but it would be nice to have some sort of nice chart with many languages on it, including compiled and scripting languages.
======
sejje
Language speed is notoriously hard to compare.

Benchmarks often highlight one fast or slow component of a language and don't
give a good idea of actual performance.

